# Roccaforte Amps



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody have one out there? These things sound amazing. 

Where can I get one in Canada? 

Any opinions on an amp that sounds like this this but may not be as expensive and is easier to find?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Anybody have one out there? These things sound amazing.
> 
> Where can I get one in Canada?
> 
> Any opinions on an amp that sounds like this this but may not be as expensive and is easier to find?


Sneaky had one at one time I think. May still.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

BrownID, another Calgarian, used to have a Roccaforte, might still have it.

As far as getting one in Canada I think you would have to order it from Doug.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had a 50 watter for a while. Nice amp. Like a good Marshall I guess. They turn up for sale often on the Gear Page but if you want a new one you would have to order direct.

Pete


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

I've got one!

HG100 #00127.

I'm a little busy right now so I can't really spend anytime giving you guys an update.

That will have to wait.

For now lets just say I have found my amp.

This thing is amazing!

Best regards,

Brian


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Anybody have one out there? These things sound amazing.
> 
> Where can I get one in Canada?
> 
> Any opinions on an amp that sounds like this this but may not be as expensive and is easier to find?


I've still got my HG-100 & it's for sale. I just haven't been advertising it yet as I'm trying to sell my Komet first. If you want to come by and check it out PM me.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I have had a few of Doug's amps. They all are incredibly large sounding. I've had his 18 watt, his Custom 50 and the Custom 30. 
The Custom 30 I have is the Prototype of that model. Doug actually developed it for me. 
I had the 50 and loved it. But it is so loud and just jumps out of the gate, I found I wasn't taking it to gigs. So I asked him to make me an identical amp but with 2 x 6v6s. After about three weeks he called to say he wasn't happy with the results and was it okay if he went to 4x6v6s. He promised it wouldn't really be much louder than the 2 power tube version I wanted. Just about 28 watts. 
Well it is the loudest, biggest, 28 watts I've ever heard. Really pure classic Marshall style tone, but warmer. I'll never sell that sucka'
Doug is great to deal with and listens to what you want and need. I highly recommend his stuff.
As for who sells them in Canada? No clue. I have seen a used 50 or two come into Capsule Music. But I think Doug sells direct now anyway. Any stock a store may have is NOS. Unless things have changed again.

cheers
Pete


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeh, I think I'm ready to give Doug a call. I beleive he sells direct with the details from his website. In need of a good studio 1x12 combo I can use live also.


----------

